# LOOK AT THIS MILL SURVIVOR LITTLE GIRL



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Saw this little girl. http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=15716026 She is beautiful and looks like a purebred to me. Her littermates have been adopted already. Maybe someone in the NJ, PA, NY might want her? :wub:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Khloe is just adorable. Poor thing - I really hope she finds a good, loving home. rayer:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a sweet face. 
This would happen so much less requently if they'd shut down those Amish heck holes.
Irritates me,so many are run by the Amish,who enjoy the benefits of living in this county but don't pay taxes ,like we do to live here!
I know plenty of outsiders run these horrible pet prisons too. But I think it's especially aggregious when it done by people who disdain our way of life,flaunt it's laws, but revel in it's loopholes and not pay taxes...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I wish so much we could give Khloe a forever home ... and a sister for Snowball. Bless her heart ... she is beautiful and so precious looking. 

You know, I thought I didn't have a prejudice bone in me ... but, I am so upset knowing the Amish are a big part of puppymills. I think about it a lot ... because I grew up in Pennsyslvania and always thought they did nothing but good things. But, anyone who can treat any innocent living creature the way puppymiller's do ... well, I just think it's says a lot about a person's character.


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I read her profile and she seems like a sweetheart that is remarkably well behaved (in the sense that she seems to be friendly and pad trained) and with a cute little personality.  It even says she likes other dogs! Good luck to her.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is just darling.....and young too!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I think she will find a forever home because she is a cutie!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

oh my goodness she is just sooo cute looking, what a gorgeous little face!! :wub: hope she will find a really good home


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such a little cutie! With a little TLC she could look like a show girl. Beautiful coat and such a sweet face. I hope she finds the nice forever home she deserves.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

aww what a cute girl. i hope she finds the perfect home she deserves :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Feb 11 2010, 05:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=884661


> I wish so much we could give Khloe a forever home ... and a sister for Snowball. Bless her heart ... she is beautiful and so precious looking.
> 
> You know, I thought I didn't have a prejudice bone in me ... but, I am so upset knowing the Amish are a big part of puppymills. I think about it a lot ... because I grew up in Pennsyslvania and always thought they did nothing but good things. But, anyone who can treat any innocent living creature the way puppymiller's do ... well, I just think it's says a lot about a person's character.[/B]


In their culture,god gave them dominion over the animals to use as they pleased.. 
It was a sad realization for me too but I did some agency nursing in Erie Pa and got to know another nurse who would midwife for the Amish.You learn a lot about them if you interact on such a personal level. My uncle is in construction and he can tell you stories about their violation of child labour laws.... they'd win a framing bid and have little amish kids out there picking up boards and pulling nails,long hours. It saved them a lot of paid labour so they could always under bid anyone else....


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I so wish I had a house!!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

What a beautiful little one! Sending up a prayer that she finds her furever home. rayer:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I just saw this post and went to check on Khloe. She's still there. What a sweet little face. :wub: I hope someone adopts her and give her a forever home soon. She seems like such a survivor and is blossoming under the care of her foster family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't believe this cutie is still on Petfinder. What a pity. She looks so cute.:wub::wub:


----------

